# Koopor Mini Upgrade-able via USB port...Is it a gimmick?



## MorneW (14/10/15)

Hi Guys,

So I've been watching the Koopor Mini threads on various international forums regarding The issues with the Koopor Mini. Was waiting for an update before I pulled the trigger to rectify all known issues like battery drain and the like and I came across this on the official Koopor site.

*About KOOPOR Mini Firmware Upgrade*


Thanks for all customers’ support and appreciation of KOOPOR Mini all the time. Many friends send Emails and messages of likes or dislikes of this mod to us. First of all, we are very glad to receive feedback from all of you. And, we know that there is still room for improvement. Every member of our team will keep working hard and trying to bring higher product quality and better vaping experience to you!

This article tries to answer the three most frequent questions you asked about KOOPOR Mini Firmware Upgrade.

*Why Upgrade?*
While most temperature control mods on the market supported Nickel 200 temperature sensing wire ONLY, we were developing KOOPOR Mini, the 60W TC mod that can support Titanium as well as Nickel 200. And the new version will add Stainless Steel wire for temperature control, and solve user experience problems mentioned in your feedback.

Please kindly note that the USB port is for upgrading ONLY, not for charging, which will be still UNAVAILABLE after upgrading.

*How to Upgrade?*
To upgrade KOOPOR Mini firmware, we have to use special tools.Considering the tool costs, we decide to send them to our wholesalers and vendors who will provide a free upgrading service for local customers. Later, we will list their contact information when they are available. If you are interested in upgrading, please contact the authorized wholesalers or vendors in your country. The firmware upgrading service is free, but shipping fee and other costs generated during this process are in your charge.

*When?*
We will release the firmware and send the necessary tools to our wholesalers and vendors as soon as possible. Please consult your local KOOPOR Mini vendors for details.

Thanks again for your feedback; we will produce better vaping devices for you all!

http://www.koopor.com/news/koopor-mini-firmware-upgrade.shtml


Anybody know any more info regarding this? Apologies if it is in the wrong location. Was not sure where to post.


----------



## Noddy (14/10/15)

Damn. One would think you just download a file and upload to the device.

Any info regarding this @VapeGrrl @JakesSA ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (14/10/15)

I wouldnt mind a software update. The battery life is really not very good, and I would like stainless TC mode.


----------



## Coco (14/10/15)

What is this? 2005? Seriously. Timewarp?

For the first time I'm glad I don't have one - really want one, but this... this approach just doesn't work... I have a fooking Bachelors degree in electronic engineering and I;m not even allowed to plug in a cable? Seriously?


----------



## Noddy (14/10/15)

They probably gonna make us pay for the upgrade.
The Smok treebox uses the same chip. Wonder what route Smok will follow re this.
Lets see what happens


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (14/10/15)

I think Koopor/SMOK dropped the ball with this one. I have the Mini and while I really enjoy using it (using Ti in TC Mode), there are a few bugs and necessary upgrades to sort out.

I agree with @Coco. It should be a simple cable upgrade. I think my main gripe with this debacle is the companies inability to be transparent and communicative with their customers. If they kept us up to date with the issues they're having, I would probably be a lot more patient. Customer service should work hand in hand with a good product; and I think it is a really good little mod.

Give us good customer service and you will have loyal customers. Its very easy to jump on to the next best thing these these days, provided that there are funds available


----------



## BhavZ (15/10/15)

I think they are doing this because they are scared users will brick the device.

I am sure they will launch the firmware and say if you want to have warranty then do it at an approved vendor or no warranty and do it yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (20/10/15)

Just saw this now on Koopors website: http://www.koopor.com/news/koopor-firmware-upgrading-guide.shtml 

So this is how we upgrade :/

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (21/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> I think Koopor/SMOK dropped the ball with this one. I have the Mini and while I really enjoy using it (using Ti in TC Mode), there are a few bugs and necessary upgrades to sort out.
> 
> I agree with @Coco. It should be a simple cable upgrade. I think my main gripe with this debacle is the companies inability to be transparent and communicative with their customers. If they kept us up to date with the issues they're having, I would probably be a lot more patient. Customer service should work hand in hand with a good product; and I think it is a really good little mod.
> 
> Give us good customer service and you will have loyal customers. Its very easy to jump on to the next best thing these these days, provided that there are funds available


The competition is too fierce for this approach, it could cost them customers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorneW (21/10/15)

Agreed, From what I can gather after doing a bit more research is that they neglected to connect the data connections on the USB. I might be wrong though. But from the looks of how they want us to upgrade it seems to be a fair assumption.


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/15)

Epic fail Koopor

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Eduardo (21/10/15)

Subscribed


----------



## Willyza (21/10/15)

I Still enjoy the thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eduardo (21/10/15)

Willyza said:


> I Still enjoy the thing


Me too, for me personally, if there is an upgrade, it can only get better. But im pretty naive, as this is the only device i own...


----------



## Willyza (21/10/15)

Carry a spare battery like everyone else does for there "one" battery device 
not that it goes dead in 10 hour anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eduardo (21/10/15)

Willyza said:


> Carry a spare battery like everyone else does for there "one" battery device
> not that it goes dead in 10 hour anyway


Hahahaha i go through about three a day!!!


----------



## Willyza (21/10/15)

WoW, you take your vaping seriously


----------



## Eduardo (21/10/15)

Willyza said:


> WoW, you take your vaping seriously


Everytime i go out to vape this frien from works casually comes along and when the device is not in my hand its in his haha, might have something to do with my consumption...


----------



## Eduardo (21/10/15)

I think we are going off topic now...


----------



## MorneW (21/10/15)

My issue is more with false advertising. If they did not punt it so hard as can be upgraded etc. then nobody would care. For the price it is still not bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo (19/4/16)

Has anyone managed to upgrade the Koopor mini? Or do any local vendors do it?


----------



## Omar_mk5 (19/4/16)

I also would like to know if you can upgrade


----------



## Greyz (20/4/16)

For all those interested I have a purchased all the necessary kit required to perform the Firmware upgrade. The parts have been shipped from China but will still be another few weeks before it's here in SA. I will be updating the thread below with progress once I receive the programmer  
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/koopor-mini-60w-firmware-update-any-local-vendors-able-to-do-this.t21511/

If the mods wish to combine the thread above with this thread please do, it might make it easier if all Koopor firmware upgrade is in one thread.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

